# G0392/G0393 vs 34575/34576



## bhong (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi to all,
 As we all know G0392 and G0393 are both deleted code for 2010, is there a code that replace them? Is it alright to use the 34575 & 34576 as a substitute to this codes? Anybody can share an opinion/view/comment. 
Thanks

Bong


----------



## SLM (Jan 14, 2010)

*Sandra, Atlanta  CPC*

There are no codes 34575 an 34576, could you put the correct codes in and I will try to help you


----------



## brownlad (Jan 14, 2010)

*G0392/g0393*

To answer your question yes we would start using 35475 and 35476.

La Donna Brown CPC
Vascular Associates


----------

